# Hybrid Audio GP July, 18-19th Foss Audio & Tint Tukwilla, WA



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

I wanted to post up on here to hopefully draw out a few more northwest car audio enthusiasts to come get involved in this great event being held by Hybrid Audio on July 18th and 19th at Foss Audio and Tint in Tukwilla Washington.



This will be a training event with special guests: 

Randy Kunin of Randall K designer Hi Fi:
Randall-K Designer HIFI - Intro

Scott Welch of Audio Intensity:
Authorized Online Retailer of Hybrid Audio Technologies Products – Audio Intensity

Travis Chin of IASCA Worldwide: 
IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

There will also be a 2X IASCA SQC and IQC event and the Northwest team Hybrid cars will be on display and available for demos.

More details can be found here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1637792319765614/


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

+1

Come on out and have some fun, demo some great sounding vehicles and bring your own install and show/demo as well!


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everybody, just an FYI this will be so much more than just an IASCA show. 

Randy Kunin will be providing training on fabrication techniques and installation best practices.

Scott Welch IASCA pro class champion in 2014 and runner up in 2015 will be providing system tuning advise.

Travis Chin will be providing critical listening training as well as IASCA SQ judging certification.

With the exception of the IASCA event and the IASCA judges certification this will all be free of charge. If you are looking to learn more, or get involved for the first time this is an amazing opportunity to do so with advise from some of the best minds and ears in car audio competition.

Beyond all of that, it will be a really good time, with a great group of guys.
If you can make it I highly suggest coming out.


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Bump, for an great event this weekend. If your located in the North West, this is something you may want to look into....


----------

